# Howdy



## Wandering Man (Nov 16, 2015)

After xx years, I've finally put something small together that I am thinking about publishing.

However, I know very little about writing things others might want to read, and I know nothing about publishing.

This looked like a promising place to learn.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 16, 2015)

Heeey Wondering Man,welcome to wonderful WF! We have a workshop thread, so maybe that will help you. This IS the place to be if you need assistance, inspiration or if you just want to hang out with a bunch of cool writers and have some fun..What kind of story did you write, I am intrigued and would love to know..


----------



## Wandering Man (Nov 16, 2015)

I responded earlier, but my response is waiting for review, since I'm new, and put a link in it.

I have written a dog memoir. I just learned the category for it.  Basically, it is a collection of short stories about the dogs I've had and the life lessons they taught me.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 17, 2015)

That sounds fabulous! I am looking forward to read your work.. I have shared my life with my canine companions and they have been a constant source of comfort and joy..


----------



## PiP (Nov 17, 2015)

Wandering Man said:


> I have written a dog memoir. I just learned the category for it.  Basically, it is a collection of short stories about the dogs I've had and the life lessons they taught me.



Hi WanderingMan and welcome! The memoir sounds interesting. I would certainly be interested in reading your work  One of our members wrote an interesting article on writing a Memoir.


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums Wandering Man.

We have a whole section of threads called "Published and publishing" (third from the bottom on the title page.) that I think you would be interested in looking at. Have a look around and ask questions if need be. Good luck in your writing endeavours.:eagerness:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 17, 2015)

Welcome Wandering Man! Your memoir sounds interesting! 

As for the basics, once you get to ten posts you can begin considering posting some of your own work for critique. We also have a good set of Mentors here (http://www.writingforums.com/content/497-Mentor-Directory) and fiction, and non-fiction, competitions that you should take a look at.

Enjoy! And cheers! :tickled_pink:


----------



## Aquilo (Nov 18, 2015)

:hi: Good to meet you, WM!


----------



## Wandering Man (Nov 18, 2015)

I have never published anything on my own, and have no idea how to do it.  

Before arriving here I had made a phone appointment with Green Ivy publishing (who say they are not a vanity press).  

Then I asked some questions on the fountain pen network forum, and someone suggested I look for a writing group in Texas, which triggered the thought that there might be a forum for writers, too.

Anyway, I am slowly beginning to peek into the dark (to me) world of writers, and figuring out this is probably not something I should try to do by myself.

I've cancelled the phone appointment, and have decided to approach this whole thing a bit more seriously.

What I have is a blog.  And an honest look at it tells me it is not a book.  But I might be able to turn it into a collection of short stories.

While I can be creative, I don't find within myself the kind of creativity that can produce fiction.

I'm not above exaggeration, though.

Thank you for this warm reception.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi, Wandering Man, I like your style! 

You do your research, can be brutally honest with yourself and are prepared to put in the work to get your writing up to scratch. You will be publishing your collected short stories before you know it. 

Welcome to WF and if I can help you with anything, just let me know.

jen


----------



## Wandering Man (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you, Jenthepen.


----------



## escorial (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## inkwellness (Nov 26, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------

